# Seven Sisters, Pleiades, Subaru, Messier 45.



## LWW (Sep 17, 2005)

Shot with Meade ETX 90 fron Cumberland Falls, Ky under very clear and very dark skies.

Thanks for viewing.

LWW


----------



## fightheheathens (Sep 17, 2005)

thats really just amazing. 

i need to get up north to shoot some soon. hopefully during the color change


----------



## pursuer (Sep 17, 2005)

Awsome capture, what camera did you use?


----------



## LWW (Sep 18, 2005)

Nikon F and Meade ETX 90 telescope

LWW


----------

